# How Do You Keep Your Yarn?



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I keep my yarn wound up in these big spool things i get free from work. I love them but getting the yarn on there is quite a work out! haha. 




















The bright pink spool is holding 4 skeins of yarn and the multi colored spool has just one skein on it.

How do you keep your yarn?


----------



## Nico DeMouse (Feb 25, 2008)

Jumbled in a big old army steamer trunk that was my mom's -- it's probably forty years old? I save those zippered plastic bags that blankets come in. I try to sort things into them, like all my cotton yarn is in one, all the yard for a specific project is in another.

All my needles are in a box in there, and I also store pattern printouts in a binder in there as well. Then it goes in the family room, locked (to keep our 3 year old from exploring mommy's toys), and served as our coffee table.

I store everything in skeins as they come from the store. Sometimes I wind them before knitting, sometimes I don't.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

I keep my yarn in skeins, if hand spun or in the original form, if commercial. I use a ball winder to rewind as I start a project. That way the yarn is never overstretched and subject to shrinkage when knitting.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good question! Mine are generally left in the hank until I'm ready to use it. After I spin and wash it I twist the hank up and pop it into a plastic bag. When I'm ready to use it I use my ball winder and make it into enter pull balls (cakes) and put them into ziplock or other plastic bag. My fibers are kept in big storage bins or garbage bags until I'm ready for them.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> How do you even work from a spool? :shrug:


Its pretty easy actually, i usually just leave it sitting like it is in the picture and unwind a little at a time as i need it, i plan to eventually make a stand of some sort to hold the spools so that i can pull the yarn off and the spool will spin. 

The only hard part is getting the yarn on the spools but it not really THAT hard lol. 

I love my spools its so easy to store them before my yarn was all in a bag and the dog and cat could get all over them but they cant really mess with or lay on these big spools.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I keep _my_ yarn close to my heart.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2011)

Space Saver Bags


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

LOVE your answer FR!!! The ONLY answer that really counts


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

Kwings said:


> Its pretty easy actually, i usually just leave it sitting like it is in the picture and unwind a little at a time as i need it, i plan to eventually make a stand of some sort to hold the spools so that i can pull the yarn off and the spool will spin.
> 
> Recently I found a post that recommended a garden tomato cage for thread. To do this turn it upside down, take the legs that are supposed to go into the ground and bend them. That's where it got a little fuzzy, bend legs into center forming a support for a bowl to hold balls of thread. In your case, I'd just put your bobbins/spools over the legs as is and they should turn just fine. Problem solved.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

To answer the question, I store yarn in the clear plastic 40 gallon tubs, so that I can enjoy seeing them. All in original store wrappers, showing type thread and ounces. There are a couple of balls of yarn that according to something I recently read, should not be stored that way, reduces elasticity of thread, so they say.


----------

